# My edit in PS CS6 not stacking



## quantum (Feb 6, 2013)

Suddenly in LR4 when I edit in PS6 the result comes back in but not stacked. The Stack with original is ticked.

Any ideas?

THanks
John


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 6, 2013)

What's the start point, John....Folder, Collection or Smart Collection? IIRC, stacks don't work in Smart Collections.


----------



## quantum (Feb 6, 2013)

Folder, no collection.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 6, 2013)

OK, so where does the returned file actually appear? Have you checked to make sure that "Show stack counts" is still selected (Preferences>Interface Tab)?


----------



## quantum (Feb 8, 2013)

TNG said:


> OK, so where does the returned file actually appear? Have you checked to make sure that "Show stack counts" is still selected (Preferences>Interface Tab)?



Sorry I thought I'd replied. It seems to have been because I was working directly after I had imported photos. I therefore hadn;t clicked on the actual folder but was working on the Previous Import folder.
Seems a little bit of a bug that it doesn;t show the stacks until you click on the actual folder.
Anyway now I know what to do.
John


----------

